# what kind of tree and nut's ??



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

i belive this tree is a oak but not with nut's It is next to a oak whis is next to another oak a few feet away These are small tree's 15 feet tall The nut's are 3 sided like walnuts ? If you need a close of the nut i can do that thanks for reading


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Pecan/hickory.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

The Hickory or Pecan leaves don't look anything like that around here. Looks more like Water Oak leaves. But I agree they don't look like acorns. Maybe it's a "Mocker Oak". :stuart:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I am not sure, but don't think it is pecan/hickory. Every one of those I have seen has paired leaves side by side and that second pic shows the leaves alternating.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I must have led you by a nose at the finish Jeff. :icon_smile:

On top of being paired, pecan/hickory leaves are pointed. What do you think about the water oak theory?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

del schisler said:


> If you need a close of the nut i can do that


That would help. And a picture of an undamaged leaf/group of leaves/tree bark and we can tell you for sure (most likely)


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Daren said:


> That would help. And a picture of an undamaged leaf/group of leaves/tree bark and we can tell you for sure (most likely)


leef and bark comming in the morning I live in so. fla thanks


----------



## MS Sportsman (Mar 12, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> I must have led you by a nose at the finish Jeff. :icon_smile:
> 
> On top of being paired, pecan/hickory leaves are pointed. What do you think about the water oak theory?


Can't say what it is for sure, but its not a water oak. The nuts look like wild pecans. I've never seen the leaves on a wild pecan because all the ones I know of are too tall to tell much about. If it is wild pecan the tree should have a heavy scaly bark.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

These are Pecan leaves.








I went out to the front yard and looked at the Water Oak too, and although they are much closer to the tree in question, I don't think it's a Water Oak either.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I went ahead and snapped a pic of our Water Oak. It is very healthy --









-- maybe the OP's tree IF a Water Oak, is in drought? Just reaching here not trying to force it to be a Water Oak. Almost has to be an Oak of some kind though with those leaves. I'm sure it's not Pecan.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

The fruit/nut looks just like chinese tallow tree seed pods, but those leaves are nothing like it. Mockertallowoak?


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

I agree with jefferythree, the nuts look like chinese tallow but the leaves definately are'nt.

Junkhound


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

it seems to resemble the live oak i had in my yard back in FL but as i recall those have smaller leaves. are the leaves wavy like that or are they curling in some spots which gives the wavey effect. also where are you located? that may help narrow the possibilities.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I think it is a Beezlenut tree.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

If you're right, we now know that Del lives in Who-ville, and is using a pseudonym. Let's hope Horton gets there in time to save him from the hot steaming kettle of Beezlenut oil.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

We are here! We are here!


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

My guess is that it is some sort of ornamental.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not aware of an ornamental with fruit like that but I bet you're right. Del posted this over on Woodweb too, and one of the posters guessed chinquapin oak but it ain't ***** for sure; as I said over there ***** is like Ruffles tater chips in that ***** has "ridges". Small but pronounced lobes around the edges. We have ***** out the wazoo here.


----------

